# Shed Hunting



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Now I know you aren't allowed to keep antlers that still have the skull attached. My question is what do you do if you do find antlers with a skull attached?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Walk away. Leave them where they lay. Take pic for memories. Thats all the law allows.

Or you could bring them home post up and pic about them when you get back get taken through the ringer by the mombers of our forum.  

Ask riverratt77 he can tel you what the rules are. Sorry RR not trying to bring up the past or bad memeories.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Well, I have seen ho wruthless you guys can be. So will leave them. But should I call the authorities or not even bother?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Call the authorities and ask them about a "salvage permit".


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

I would report them, the dwr will send somebody out to see them. A lot of times if the carcass is older and the antlers are white and of no value, they will let you keep them.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. Wish I would have read my proc. a little more. Right there in a box of its own, it tells all the rules of shed hunting. Thanks again.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Test
http://www.yoyoing.com/videos/flvplayer3.swf?file=1396
[/url]


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Test
> http://www.yoyoing.com/videos/flvplayer3.swf?file=1396
> [/url]


 -BaHa!- -BaHa!- Hillbilly! -BaHa!- *OOO* :wink: 8)


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

That's it! I know where you live. Sandy, Ut. I'm searching every house until I find you. I'm sure I'll recognize you by your crooked tail. :mrgreen:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> That's it! I know where you live. Sandy, Ut. I'm searching every house until I find you. I'm sure I'll recognize you by your crooked tail. :mrgreen:


Good luck, there are multiple trailer courts in Sandy!  Just look for the one with all the antlers and the nice chair .45 made sitting out front. :wink: :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Test
> http://www.yoyoing.com/videos/flvplayer3.swf?file=1396
> [/url]


duh, a deee deeledy deeea ahhhh, which way did he go Gorge, which way did he go. ***** hillbilly.*


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think this is what our little buddy was trying to show us.  
http://www.yoyoing.com/videos/flvplayer3.swf?file=1396


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, but I was trying to embed it. 

BTW, That's Berg's dad.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Too bad Berg didn't get any talent passed down from the old man. :shock:


----------

